# OpenOffice.org Aqua : calendrier pour la version alpha publique



## ericb2 (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Compte tenu de nos récents progrès, j'ai proposé une nouvelle timeline qui a été acceptée lors du dernier meeting IRC (hier soir) des développeurs de la version Mac OS X d'OpenOffice.org.

Pour l'instant, le brouillon (il y a quelques points à modifier) est dispo ici :
*Brouillon Timeline OpenOffice.org Aqua*

Une fois complèté, il replacera *l'ancienne version*.
J'ai établi de document à l'aide du changelog (numéros de versions au pif) que je tiens à jour sur *ma page perso du wiki* 

Je rappelle que plus que jamais, nous avons besoin d'aide, car nous ne sommes que des volontaires, pas payés, avec très peu de ressources pour le développement.

*Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous aider, il y a un bouton paypal sur le site de Cusoon (bien indiquer que c'est pour le port Mac). Un gros merci d'avance ! *

-- 
ericb


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mai 2007)

Pour information, 5 issues sur 10 sont corrigées ( bugfixes inclus dans le code).

En ce qui concerne les 5 autres issues à corriger :

Nous avons, pour 3 d'entres elles, trouvé le "what" (le mécanisme du bug, et savons déjà contourner le bug), mais pas complètement trouvé le "why" (la cause exacte). 

Comme notre objectif est une solution sérieuse, c'est la raison pour laquelle nous les considérons comme non corrigées.


-- 
ericb


----------



## ericb2 (19 Mai 2007)

Nous sommes arrivés à quelque chose qui s'apparente comme une alpha 0.9.

Vous trouverez une mise à jour -approximative - du *changelog ici *

Pour ceux qui veulent savoir ce qui a été corrigé :
*Le Top 10 estimé pour la version alpha 0.8*


Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (3 Juin 2007)

L'issue 72248 est maintenant en phase d'être corrigée.

Les 10 issues de la liste sont donc corrigées ( il faut qu'on confirme pour les dernières)

Une version de développement est déjà proposée au téléchargement via Torrent. L'URL pour le téléchargement normal sera proposé dans la semaine.

*URL pour Torrent*​Remarques importantes: 

- *les deux versions PowerPC et Intel sont proposées*.
Merci de lire attentivement le nom de la version qui correspond à votre processeur.
- cette version est une *version de développement* : elle n'est pas complète, n'est pas stable, et peut détruire les données en cours d'utilisation.
*Merci de faire une sauvegarde préalable des fichiers que vous ouvrez avec*.
- il n'y aura *pas de support pour cette version*, mais vous pouvez nous rapporter vos remarques constructives sur la liste *mac@porting.openoffice.org*.


Pour information : la liste connue à ce jour (va certainement évoluer) des issues  pour la version béta :  *issues aqua*


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Juin 2007)

j'ai installé tout de suite en rentrant; la route a l'air encore longue mais bravo déjà pour cette étape.


----------



## DualG4 (4 Juin 2007)

J'admets avoir &#233;t&#233; sceptique l'an pass&#233; lorsque ce portage a &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;. Aujourd'hui, m&#234;me si j'utilise NeoOffice, je trouve que cette version, bien que "version de d&#233;veloppement", est tr&#232;s prometteuse. C'est du bon boulot et &#231;a avance &#224; grand pas. Ce qui est sympa, c'est que via le blog d'Eric, on peut suivre tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement l'avanc&#233;e du travail.
Alors courage &#224; tous les d&#233;veloppeurs et merci d'avance pour le boulot que vous faites.

PS : un petit test qui ne signifie certes pas grand chose encore, c'est que lorsque je lance  NeoOffice et OpenOffice, le premier prend 1,5 fois plus de place en m&#233;moire r&#233;elle et 3 fois plus en m&#233;moire virtuelle! Ca laisse pr&#233;sager de bonnes choses quand m&#234;me!


----------



## ericb2 (5 Juin 2007)

ericb->DualG4

En fait, on n'a pas encore commencé l'optimisation. Je pense qu'on devrait pouvoir améliorer de façon très visible tout cela (il reste quelques leaks mais finalement très peu).

D'abord implémenter tout ce qui manque ...


----------



## David_b (5 Juin 2007)

C'est une bonne nouvelle.


@Ericb2 : Tu as une idée du délais avant une version beta pour le 'simple' utilisateur ? Je suis pas vraiment un "alpha" testeur


----------



## tornade13 (6 Juin 2007)

Salut

Moi je serais intéressé par la version finale, qui pourrait me faire éviter de prendre MS Office, pour la rentrée.
A moins que MS Office 2007 soit une merveille 

Sinon juste une question a ericb, pourquoi OOo ne sépare pas ses différentes applis comme MS Office par ex, writer, calc... pourrait se lancer indépendamment.

Surtout que les icônes sont magnifiques


----------



## tatouille (10 Juin 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Moi je serais intéressé par la version finale, qui pourrait me faire éviter de prendre MS Office, pour la rentrée.
> A moins que MS Office 2007 soit une merveille
> ...



parce que chacun fait comme il veut et si tu veux en savoir + donne ton aide


----------



## ericb2 (10 Juin 2007)

Je vais quand même répondre : j'ai blogué sur le sujet il y a plusieurs mois, et il y a un lien avec un hack (il reste un pb à résoudre).

En fait, on essaye d'abord de résoudre le problème : la dernière fenêtre quitte l'application.

Pour le reste, je pense pas que ce soit compliqué, mais avant, on a vraiment beaucoup de choses a faire.

Pour infos, le lien du hack ( débrouillez-vous tout seuls ) : *Multiple applications*


----------



## tornade13 (14 Juin 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Pour infos, le lien du hack ( débrouillez-vous tout seuls )



Merci ericb je me sens mieux d'un coup


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2007)

salut Eric,

as tu reçu mon mail à propos de gorm / nib ?


----------



## ericb2 (25 Août 2007)

ericb@tatouille

 C'&#233;tait donc toi  )

 C'est simple: un grand merci !!  L'utilisation de gorm et (les deux en fait) Renaissance va s'av&#233;rer *essentielle* pour la prochaine version *Cocoa*, qui fonctionne d&#233;j&#224; pour ceux qui souhaitent la tester, mais on doit r&#233;gler le pb des .nibs.

Je sais que comme moi, tu n'as pas beaucoup de temps, mais ton aide pourrait s'av&#233;rer pr&#233;cieuse, et ce serait bien qu'on discute, soit par IRC, soit de vive voix du sujet.

Si d'autres veulent nous rejoindre, surtout n'h&#233;sitez pas: nous n'avons aucune ressource ou presque, et les g&#233;n&#233;reux Mac users n'ont fait aucune donation &#224; notre projet depuis juillet.


 -- 
 Eric Bachard


----------

